# I will miss the snow. Edit of some snow days in New Mexico



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Let it snow... snow is snow


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Pretty cool vid. who was skiing and what skiboard was that?


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like you still got some good days out of the season what's the song? Really cool footage is great quality


----------



## cldeibner (Apr 10, 2015)

Mikey is the person skiing and she is using Revel8 Slapdash skiboards. She really likes them. Thanks for the compliments and yeah we got some good days in. It was all recorded with the Hero4 Black. The song is Kitchen Sink by Twenty One Pilots.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I know this winter sucked pretty much everywhere but so wish I could ride better pow at least 20% of the time. :sad: (insert my moto) looks like good snow in your vid

stupid question and no I"m not gonna google it. 
Ski Boards? I saw a few guys using these at my resort this season. Stupid questions...are these similar to those ski blade things? in performance and freestyle? why these over a trick ski or parabolic skis? I don't ski so don't know all the techy terms... 
Just wondering if this is a fad or here to stay or what ever


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

slyder said:


> I know this winter sucked pretty much everywhere but so wish I could ride better pow at least 20% of the time. :sad: (insert my moto) looks like good snow in your vid
> 
> stupid question and no I"m not gonna google it.
> Ski Boards? I saw a few guys using these at my resort this season. Stupid questions...are these similar to those ski blade things? in performance and freestyle? why these over a trick ski or parabolic skis? I don't ski so don't know all the techy terms...
> Just wondering if this is a fad or here to stay or what ever


Slyder, skiboards has a much better surface area due to its width and its wood core is better built than a regular skiblade. This are actually skis with parabolic shape but are much shorter hence the turning radius is short with the help of a riser(bindings mounted) attached to the board. I have a skiboard(Sherpa 130cm length), that i use skiing with my grandsons. It is a really fun to ride. Skiboards has been around for a while and it is not a fad. It's been ridiculed by some and like by others but oh well to each his own. One of the best thing with skiboard is you dont have to carry them on your shoulder and have a 6 ft killing radius everytime you turn around:laughat2:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Winter sucked? Where? Not in New England!

Sorry, had to rub it in


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

the snow doesn't look bad at all in that vid


----------



## cldeibner (Apr 10, 2015)

deagol said:


> the snow doesn't look bad at all in that vid


Yeah this was some clips of a couple pretty good snow days we had this year


----------



## SteezyWraps (Apr 1, 2015)

That's some cool footage - I like the POV's. Scenery is so nice looking, too!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Miss the snow i've still got trips planned off to Austria in 2 weeks


----------

